# Chart of drop 2 and drop 3 chord voicings



## distressed_romeo (Jun 3, 2007)

I made this for myself a couple of nights ago. I figured it'd probably be useful to at least one other person, so I thought I'd post it here. I've written out all the different drop 2 and 3 inversions on each set of strings, although it's a m7 chord in each case. If you know your theory you shouldn't have a problem converting them to the other chord forms.

Hope it's useful!


----------



## bassman4534 (Dec 18, 2010)

Where is that drop 2 chart ??? Gene


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 19, 2010)

No charts, here ,but this is a bit of an old thread.

To 'drop 2 or drop 3" a chord, you are making the 2nd and third inversion. A major triad is 1-3-5, C is C-E-G for example.

1st inversion is E in the base instead of C, the 3rd
2nd inversion is 5th in the root, so G instead of C
3rd inversion you add a octave to the root, then drop the root to maj7, 7, or even 6. 

Hope that helps.


----------

